# Suggestions on questions in English forum



## Karen123456

Dear Moderators,

Under English in the forums section is the following sentence: "Discussions in English about the English language."

May I suggest that this English forum, based on the above sentence, allows questions from members which include other aspects of English instead of only grammar, which seems to be the thrust of the forum.

Another suggestion is that members' questions may include more than one grammar question instead of just one. Otherwise, a member will have to post the same question about more than one grammar issue in which s/he has problem in two or more questions rather than one. 

The above are my suggestions. If they cannot be acceded to, it's OK with me.

Thanks.

Regards,

Karen


----------



## Parla

Karen, speaking only as a fellow member and not a moderator: I've found that there are many threads that deal with topics beyond grammar, including general usage of words and phrases as well as discussions pertaining to courtesy, custom, and appropriateness of language.

As to number of topics per thread: That puzzled me at first, and then I realized that the rule is needed for archiving. When you look up a word or phrase in the search box at the top of the page, you not only get a definition but also links to previous threads discussing that topic. That very helpful system would not be possible if each thread dealt with many different subjects.


----------



## Karen123456

Thanks, Parla.

I am talking about questions posted under English forum, not other sections of the forum. I hope I have not misunderstood you.

Regarding the number of topics, I have been told by a friend of mine that other English forums allow questions containing more than one grammar error and other aspects of English in the same question. 

As I said in my first post, if the moderators do not accede to my requests, it's fine with me.


----------



## JulianStuart

Thanks karen.  The Forum subtitle you refer to is not intended to refer to "any and all discussions", but to those described in the first sticky thread, which you read before you posted: Please READ this before you post: English Only Guidelines — forum rules.


> We answer specific questions about words or phrases in a complete sentence with context and background in a respectful, helpful and cordial manner.



Parla is correct on the reason.  This is a _dictionary_ forum and each thread needs to be focussed on one topic (word/phrase) so it will be useful when people search for more help beyond the simple definition they find in the dictionary search - those threads are listed along with the definition.


----------



## JulianStuart

Karen123456 said:


> Thanks, Parla.
> 
> I am talking about questions posted under English forum, not other sections of the forum. I hope I have not misunderstood you.
> 
> Regarding the number of topics, I have been told by a friend of mine that* other English forums allow questions containing more than one grammar error and other aspects of English in the same question*.
> 
> As I said in my first post, if the moderators do not accede to my requests, it's fine with me.


Indeed there are other English forums where such multiple topic discussions are typical/normal and we hope you find them helpful in their own way.  This site does not function that same way, and those guidelines should make it clearer how it does function (along with the Forum Rules linked at the top of each page).


----------



## jann

Karen123456 said:


> Under English in the forums section is the following sentence: "Discussions in English about the English language."
> 
> May I suggest that this English forum, based on the above sentence, allows questions from members which include other aspects of English instead of only grammar, which seems to be the thrust of the forum.


Perhaps you have misunderstood.   That forum description by no means limits you to questions about grammar!  Questions about English vocabulary, English expressions, English syntax, English usage, etc. are all questions about the English language, too.  Of course many students who are learning English have questions about grammar, but questions on these other aspects of the English language are certainly welcome on the English Only forum!


----------



## Karen123456

jann said:


> Perhaps you have misunderstood.   That forum description by no means limits you to questions about grammar!  Questions about English vocabulary, English expressions, English syntax, English usage, etc. are all questions about the English language, too.  Of course many students who are learning English have questions about grammar, but questions on these other aspects of the English language are certainly welcome on the English Only forum!


Thanks, Jann.

If I remember correctly, I have asked several times questions in the past which are not on grammar. And they were deleted on the grounds that it was not related to grammar.

Dear Moderators,

Correct me if I am wrong. Thanks.

Karen


----------



## JulianStuart

Karen123456 said:


> Thanks, Jann.
> 
> If I remember correctly, I have asked several times questions in the past which are not on grammar. And they were deleted on the grounds that it was not related to grammar.
> 
> Dear Moderators,
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. Thanks.
> 
> Karen


Karen,
That was not why your threads were deleted.  Please read your PMs for an explanation and correction(Click the Notifications link at the top of the page).


----------

